# 2 Mcdonalds beverages bottles added to collection



## RCO (Jun 6, 2012)

they just arrived , bought them from a guy online . there from a bottler in North Bay , Ontario . the clear one is fairly old not sure exactly what year it was made likely 20's - 50's range . the clear one is very nice bottle , one of the nicest i've came across in a while . its all glass and has mcdonalds beverages on side and stamped North Bay , Ontario on bottom .


----------



## RCO (Jun 6, 2012)

this is the second bottle , a small green 6 oz likely for ginger ale .


----------



## RCO (Jun 6, 2012)

a broken mcdonalds beverages bottle i dug up this week , its for a large bottle . it looks small but would of been a large bottle . too bad its broken but might go back to site and see if i can find any others .


----------



## RCO (Jun 6, 2012)

a better picture of the clear bottle.


----------



## RCO (Jun 6, 2012)

a better picture of the clear bottle


----------



## Marterlass (May 14, 2021)

I have a Macdonald’s Beverages bottle like the one in your picture May 17, 2012. Could you tell me, how old is it and what is its value?


----------



## RCO (May 14, 2021)

Marterlass said:


> I have a Macdonald’s Beverages bottle like the one in your picture May 17, 2012. Could you tell me, how old is it and what is its value?



I'd need to see a picture of your bottle to determine its age / value etc , is a lot of different bottles from Macdonalds north bay 

this is also an old post , is a newer thread about macdonalds north bay in the soda section


----------

